# Trying to remove Pioneer head unit and its being a stubborn ****



## Mayosandwich (Sep 9, 2012)

Im trying to get my Pioneer head unit to come out but it wont work. Tried use flat head screw drivers, butterknives, even went to a store and used a set of Pioneer keys but first thing i noticed was that the keys were tiny! Like size of a nail clipper and they were pretty weak...bent without much force.

I know where to stick the keys, its the two tiny vertical thin slots on each side of the deck. I used the Pioneer keys on the new deck and i just pushed in with very little force and the deck came right out. But with mine, no budge and its pissing me off.

So i dont know what to do now. I even popped off my cig light panel, stuck my arm under, felt the deck (which i was able to reach) and tried pushing it out from there. WOuldnt even move. 

Was told to use two cut off coat hangers and pull away from each other. Where do i cut on the coat hangers exactly? Do i have to bend/reshape them?


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

How to Remove and Replace a Car Stereo Radio (Panasonic) - YouTube
How to remove a car radio without special tools ( keys ) e.g. sony cdx-R3350 - YouTube
Hope you succeed


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

What vehicle?

Is it possible to remove the dash kit itself?


----------



## Mayosandwich (Sep 9, 2012)

Sine Swept said:


> What vehicle?
> 
> Is it possible to remove the dash kit itself?


7th gen civic, 01-05.

You can remove the whole dash but its a lot more work and really should need to. Im wondering if the dumbass who installed it bolted it down. I mean how tight can a deck be?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I concur that it's secured in an unnatural way. The only way to be sure is to remove the dash surrounding it. With Pioneers, you can breath heavy on them and they pop right out.


----------



## Mayosandwich (Sep 9, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> I concur that it's secured in an unnatural way.


And what would cause that? ccause from what i remember, im almost certain the dumbass who last tinkered with my deck 2.5 years ago, just slide it back in and didnt bolt it in.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah the pioneers are super easy to get out, too easy if you ask me. I would agree, just try and remove the whole kit. I know in my Silverado the kit had two perfect little holes and bolts to bolt the deck to the trim kit. I used em, but then again i can get my dash bezel off in literally 2 seconds.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

maybe the installer actually did a good job and strapped it from the back like he should have. yes, makes it harder to take out, but that also goes for thieves as well. 

just pull the whole center section out.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Just follow the directions on the Metra website. I guess a thief could theoretically do that now on his ifone!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

In that year Civic, you can mount the deck directly to the factory metal mount, using the supplied screws from the deck. That's probably how it's done.


----------

